# bass fishing (Katy, Tx) any good spot you'd like to see me try?



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice...

At one time the Cinco Ranch area was the preferred fishing and hunting area around Katy. About 30 years ago, we would fish an area there known as 3 fingers(3 lakes next to each and under big oak trees) to us local kids. You could catch all the Largemouth bass and crappie you could handle.
We were really sad to see the development that started to happen...
Oh well, at least you are making the best of it.
I know quite a few places that hold fish around Katy still, however, access to them now is impossible.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

I know there is some retention ponds behind katy mills mall I want to check out


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

BrianScott said:


> I know there is some retention ponds behind katy mills mall I want to check out


I have heard that they had fish in them as well.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

If you could ever get permission to fish Tubular Steels lake. That lake had a lot of great bass and no one fished it. http://www.tubularsteel.com/company_locations_houston.asp

As a young kid, crawling under a fence with a fishing pole was almost normal back then...Not saying I condone this behavior nowadays.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great backing track & sure looks like fun fishing! I cut my teeth on ditches & golf course hazards 
As a matter of fact, I got a special private pond I need to attack after this coming tourney!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

I'll have to check it out next time I'm in Katy. @scwine


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

@pYr8 Classic rock is the best music! My father gen had some real music not like today stuff. I know a golf course I want to hit in Katy. It hold some 8-9lbs fish.


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Good video Brian



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

thanks reelgame this a small bayou in Katy. hold nice population of cats, bass, gar, and carp.


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice video. I love fishing the Zoom Fluke. I have had luck with a few different colors. I laughed the first time I saw the California 420 (green with red flakes). The Zoom Salty Super Fluke...Bass Love'm!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

camarokid said:


> Nice video. I love fishing the Zoom Fluke. I have had luck with a few different colors. I laughed the first time I saw the California 420 (green with red flakes). The Zoom Salty Super Fluke...Bass Love'm!


I toss those and Yum dingers
good stuff


----------



## FISHUNTER (Dec 4, 2007)

BrianScott said:


> I know there is some retention ponds behind katy mills mall I want to check out


Used to fish them reguararly but they nearly completely dried out last year, and most everything died. I have pictures somewhere of hundreds of dead/dying fish condensed into a 10' diameter pool of water. Quite sad. The main reason is they diverted the bayou that fed it two years ago. There is still some small bass and mudcats in it if you want to tinker with those.....and a lot of big gators.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

nice! I'm always down for new water


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Ever tried fishing the cliffs behind rain tree village? I've never heard of anyone catching out of it and supposedly it is deep enough for a crane to be in it? Idk as we just drank there...

California 420...lol


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

I'll make a note of it and google it in a bit. thanks I'll check it out.


----------

